# Female Antagonist Deathmatch [2 - 2]: Ming Xiao vs. Meredith Stannard



## Krory (Feb 11, 2013)

Let's do this thang. Ming Xiao (Vampire the Masquerade: Bloodlines) against Meredith "The Nard Dog" Stannard (Dragon Age II).

 VS.


----------



## Naruto (Feb 11, 2013)

Dragon Age 2 sucks but Meredith is a serious bitch.

Going with her.


----------

